
How Hacker News and FreshDesk led me to quit my job and launch my own startup - lenin1234
http://www.maaxmarket.com/marketing-automation/story-of-maaxmarket/
======
lenin1234
Can someone suggest a better hosting platform for us? It don't think Godaddy
is helping us scale. We are on the ultra premium hosting option and the site
cannot even handle 100 users at the same time.

~~~
grey-area
In the short term, switching most pages to static html would do wonders for
speed and let you work out a long-term strategy. Static pages behind something
like nginx should handle any load.

Your problem might not be your host (thought Godaddy is unlikely to be good),
as much as a lack of caching on whatever website software you're using (WP?).

~~~
brianwawok
You can slap a caching plugins on wordpress and make 99.99% of requests never
hit the database... usually takes you from being able to serve 10 requests per
core to a few 100.... (Not as good as static HTML, but I am not sure he needs
the million pages per second yet)

~~~
grey-area
Yes sure, by short-term I meant for the next few hours - static html might be
an easier option when the server is on fire. Think of it as a poor man's
caching :)

------
gearoidoc
A little advice: state what you do in the first sentence. Lost my interest
after one paragraph.

~~~
lenin1234
Sure. Thanks for the advice. I was trying to post my experience in launching a
startup and not detailing into what the startup does. We are working on
simplified marketing automation platform that does email and social media
automation depending on customer's online behavior. Very similar to marketo
and pardot but simplified and priced for small business

------
navd
I really don't understand what the whole product is about - I don't think you
communicated that very well - but never the less congrats and good luck!

~~~
lenin1234
We are still in the process of updating our site. Your point is duly noted.
Our product actually automates repetitive marketing tasks like emails, social
media posts like tweets / facebook etc... depending on leads's behavior. We
are building something similar to marketo and pardot but more simple to use
and very cost effective.

------
brobinson
When I click the "Beta Sign Up" button, it opens TWO modal overlays. I noticed
this because it broke tab order when I was filling out the form.

Happens in both Chrome and FF 41 on OSX. I was able to close one of the
overlays and successfully submit the other one.

~~~
lenin1234
Thanks for noting it. We are fixing it right away :)

------
chocks
Nice post, congratulations and all the very best for your venture. I'm from
Chennai too and at some point plan on starting a company there, it was nice to
read through the planning, experience etc. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
lenin1234
Thank you so much.

------
elvis635
How's your experience with legalzoom? I'm in the process of incorporate my
side project, and as a not US person I'm looking on the best way to do it.
From opening the company, the bank account (without having to take a plane and
go to the US just for that), and also all the work that needs to be done
during the year (taxes, accounting, and I guess many more)

~~~
lenin1234
The process has been fairly simple. You need to have atleast one person having
SSN in order to incorporate the company. I can help you with more details on
type of corporation, bank account and few other details. Please email me
lenin@maaxmarket.com

------
petewailes
You might want to get some caching on that WP site. And decent hosting so it's
not so horribly slow to use, under virtually no load.

You might also want to explain what it is your software actually does.
"Marketing Automation" is fairly broad in scope.

~~~
lenin1234
We just moved on to the best hosting package available in Godaddy. But the
site is still slow :(

They want us to move to a VPS and we need to migrate our site to a better
server soon

~~~
juanrossi
I would recommend trying Webfaction (for a simpler option), DigitalOcean or
AWS instead of GoDaddy

------
wingerlang
What is the difference between "startup" and, say, "company"?

~~~
WellDressed
It's my understanding that you're working on your "startup" until you've found
a repeatable way to generate profits. Once that occurs you then begin working
on your "company".

------
tmaly
I like the story, but I think you should explain upfront what the service is.
Most people have a 8 second attention span, so you want to get the point of
what your service does across in a fast way.

~~~
lenin1234
Sure thing. Point noted. We are working on marketing automation platform
similar to marketo and pardot, but simplified for small businesses and at an
affordable price point.

------
lenin1234
I have a prototype of the product that you can check out at
[http://demo.maaxmarket.com/app](http://demo.maaxmarket.com/app)

------
lenomad
First of all, congratulations. Can you tell us more about why you chose
Chennai? Does it have a good startup ecosystem?

~~~
lenin1234
yeah... chennai has a better startup ecosystem compared to other metros. More
than that, this is where I grew up. I was able to convince few of my college
friends to join me and help me get this venture started.

------
gyllenhaal
First of all My Hearty Felicitation and the logo seems to be much perfect.
Wish you all for your future endeavors.

~~~
lenin1234
Thanks a trillion!

------
mundanevoice
There are quite some broken links on your website (for instance careers link).
You might want to fix them.

~~~
lenin1234
Yes. We are fixing those links right now. We will be changing that very
shortly. Thank you so much for your feedback

------
superchink
Is there a mirror for this? Or has the URL changed? I am getting a 404…

~~~
lenin1234
Please allow 5 mins. we are hosting the server right now in Microsoft Azure.
We will keep you posted when the site is up. Our site crashed due to huge
volume of traffic

------
ogezi
This is very good to hear. Good luck.

~~~
lenin1234
Thank you so much. We are in the prototyping phase and will be launching the
product very soon

------
nindalf
Great post! A minor correction - the name of the language is Go, not golang.
Also, Chennai le enda area?

~~~
jw989
From my understanding golang is a perfectly fine name for Go and much easier
to Google.

